# how does a new owner.......



## SawDog (Aug 18, 2013)

....know when he can leave his Viz alone (not in crate) in the house without returning home to a disaster?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We started Miles at 7 months with short 15-20 min alone after heavy exercise. Progressed from crate to a hallway to the kitchen to the whole house. Depends on level of anxiety/ destructiveness/ exercise/ and maturity. Miles a medium energy V who gets lots of exercise and is not destructive, even as puppy. Just make sure area you start leaving pup in is safe. He's been out of crate since 8 months. Our puppy Chase in a crate still. He's high energy and needs the crate to rest.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Probably around Sawyer's age, but with him still being new to your house and rules, it's probably safer to keep him crated a bit longer. When you're home does he chew on inappropriate things? If he seems pretty good, you could start letting him out of the crate and just keeping him in one room of your house, gradually giving him more access as he proves he can handle it.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

15 min trial runs with the crate down left open then progress to longer and longer. You will find that most likely your pup will just go into their crate. Once you have this down you can remove the crate.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It's no secret, I like good quality wire crates @ home. 

At 2.5 years old I still prefer to leave the boy in the crate. Not because I cannot trust him, he can relax more in the crate. 

Still, there are times when I'm too lazybones to go upstairs and leave him to his daybeds (every couch in the hose has a place Sam can call his own - he doesn't own these areas, sits there if he wants). 

Never trained him "for life out of crate because I think it's cruel". But I always keep him out of crate and constantly train a little when I'm home (I'm home a lot ) )


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

DataMan the one who can great example of a earned event and Leadership skills and hand and brain events 

and thank God not another Blog :

Next were flogging and blogging how to make a seabiscut ;D

less salt more raw beef 

like groupies lol


----------



## SawDog (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, I will start on his 2nd birthday, 9/25, ironically my grandparents anniversery. I took that as a sign, lol.

When he can be left out of the crate full time I will put it away and replaace it with a big round dog bed. I read somewhere the bigger the better, and round is best because it replicates a den?


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Sawdog, you can make the crate replicate a den too. I put a big spare sheet over the top - when she was a pup I only partially covered the crate with the sheet and now she sleeps in it every night fully covered, it's definitely her calm place. 

Not sure about the round bed replicating a den but have you seen cozy caves? We can't really get them over here in the UK without extortionate shipping but I plan to make one for the girl, have a look


----------



## SawDog (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Nelly! I will try a blanket on the crate and look up the cozy cave. Ty to everyone, I'm so glad you're here to help.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I still crate her when I leave the house (same reason: I think she'll rest more). But I also have the cave bed and she loves it! She will crawl inside or just lay on top of it when it's warm.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am also very curious about this question. We currently leave Astro in our fully fenced backyard, when we go out. But he still whines and cries a bit when we are gone. And it always seems that he is more comfortable in the house (especially in the bedroom). He is a very non-destructive boy because we give him lots of off-leash exercise, and he has never chewed/ripped anything open in the house (other than a few of his toys). He is currently 8.5 months old and I am wondering when it would be possible to leave him in the house? The only thing that worries me is he still gets very very very very very excited when we come home (he is a vizsla afterall) and he still does his excited wee. Because we greet him outside when we come home this is fine, because we can greet him on the lawn. But if he is inside, he would probably wee when we come home and probably it would be on the carpet in the bedroom, if that is where we left him. Other than these excited wee's he has only wee'd in the house once when he was a around 9 weeks old.


----------



## SawDog (Aug 18, 2013)

What size cozy cave does every one have? The few reviews I read on amazon, that are vizla parents mention xl, but the viz is in the weight class of a large.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I went for the L (see pics in my previous post). Kafka is 40lbs. The XL is a lot bigger, and didn't want that to take up so much space. If your Vizsla is bigger and you dont mind the space it takes up, I would go with the XL.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

Charlie is 10 month now and has some time out of the crate. I work days and the g/f works nights. From the time I go to bed to the time she comes home, he is out of the crate and everything is fine. I try to have him out of the crate in the morning from the time I leave to the time she gets up, but that is when he likes to get into everything.


----------

